# 2012 1000 outty and gade



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:rockn:


http://www.atv.com/manufacturers/ca...0-and-800r-review-first-impressions-2011.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13281

:bigok:


----------

